# How often do you feed p's feeders?



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

All the time?
Once a week?
Once a month?

I'm just curious...let me know what kind of p's you have also please. And are they soliaty or a group?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i feed mine about once a month with feeders otherwise i just use other stuff..


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I usually throw in a few feeders a week depending on how fast they are reproducing. Mostly small-medium comets and guppies. I try to vary my p's diet quite a bit They refuse to take pellet or flake food so i feed em lots of different kinds of meat (beef heart, chicken liver, Hamburger, or Stew beef) and insects (Moths, Night crawlers, crickets, Grubs) Oddly enough They also Love canned tuna.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Once a week or every other week, just to keep the FURY within!!!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

2-3 times a month... to keep their fighting spirit up at top


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

i'm feeding mine every other day.
14 large gold fish.
actually when i put all the feeders the'll be consumed by that day alone but i'm feeding my RBPs every other day.
it's up to you.:nod:


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

About twice a month. Just went three months without feeding them any.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Usually once a week for all My P's







then the regular foods once a day


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

canned tuna? doesnt that contain preservatives?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Once in a looooooong time


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

If you buy the right kinds of canned tuna Its just packed in water with no preservatives or additives


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

once a week, to twice a month.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

havent used feeders in over a month.


----------



## jrustad (Aug 5, 2003)

* every damn day, unless i'm out and i feed them insects and bites from my sandwich*


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

about once a week. What i heard more live food you feed more aggressive the P's gets. Other than that I feed krill, squid, beef hearts, blood worms etc. You shouldn't feed that has preservatives it is bad for them. I don't feed any dry food. Seems like they don't like that at all.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

When Ever i Buy them


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Once a week-twice a month...!


----------

